# best bang for your buck merckx?



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

So if one wanted to get a Merckx, regardless of year/frame material, but wanted something preferably on the lighter side, stiff, and race-worthy, what is the best bang for your buck?

I was thinking about looking into a NOS or slightly used Team SC or Race from a few years back...thoughts?


----------



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, Team SC. Mine is a light yet strong workhorse of a frame. Nimble yet tank like...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Aluminum Merckx frames seem to lack the collectibility of steel models, so you could probably pick up a nice one on eBay for a reasonable price. Make sure you are very selective and careful if buying used.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what size ya lookin for?*

yeah any of the Alu models are fine rides


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Are the modern Aluminium merckx bikes noteworthy in comparison to off the shelf bikes like a specialized or somesuch? I'd enjoy a modern merckx, but wonder if they are really all the bike the old steel ones were.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Aluminum Merckx*



jroden said:


> Are the modern Aluminium merckx bikes noteworthy in comparison to off the shelf bikes like a specialized or somesuch? I'd enjoy a modern merckx, but wonder if they are really all the bike the old steel ones were.


Well, the aluminum Merckx generally have the same geometry of other Merckx frames. That would be the main advantage, in my view. The primary reason I bought a Merck frame in the first place was the geometry, which fits me perfect.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I have a Team Alu*



jroden said:


> Are the modern Aluminium merckx bikes noteworthy in comparison to off the shelf bikes like a specialized or somesuch? I'd enjoy a modern merckx, but wonder if they are really all the bike the old steel ones were.



from 99. this was the bike that preceded the Team SC. so this was the Top o Line ride at the time (used by Div 1 Euro Teams) and it is a lovely bike


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

In looking at the geometry, they seem to have it out for me and have placed kind of a hole where my 58.5 top tube should be--who imports those things now anyway? They seem to be harder to find in the US or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

jroden said:


> In looking at the geometry, they seem to have it out for me and have placed kind of a hole where my 58.5 top tube should be--who imports those things now anyway? They seem to be harder to find in the US or am I looking in the wrong place?


Gita Sporting Goods is the US importer for Merckx.
http://www.gitabike.com/

I picked up my first Merckx this spring, the Premium sloping. Love it.


----------

